
Ask HN: Do you do a fresh installation for new versions of macOS? - jameshiew
When macOS 10.13 (High Sierra) came out, I did a fresh reinstall of my MBP and used an Ansible playbook to reprovision most of what I had had previously installed. Looking back, I don&#x27;t think this was necessary - the only real good thing that came out of it was that it forced me to back up some projects on my laptop that I may not have otherwise bothered to, as I knew I was doing a clean wipe. Although a new OS install always feels satisfying, any cruft I removed I didn&#x27;t really notice in any meaningful way, or quickly reaccumulated.<p>Are there any advantages to doing a fresh installation of new versions of macOS that would make it worthwhile?
======
cimmanom
In 15+ years of using OS X (starting with 10.1.5), I’ve never bothered. Why
make more work for oneself?

The only trouble I’ve ever had with an upgrade at all was a recent minor
version (10.13.2 to 10.13.3), which almost nobody would bother with a fresh
install for.

YMMV, of course.

I do sometimes wish it were easier to start fresh with Homebrew. I guess that
would be a reason to wipe and restore.

~~~
leejoramo
Pretty sure they the last time I did a fresh install was in the Mac OS 8.x
days

